# Your dream car



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If cost was no option and the car was availiable, what would you own ?

My answer is simple, Ford RS200.

Bring back group B rally!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Just one car? Bugatti Veyron or Pagani Huayra.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NO DOUBT FOR ME" 1970 Black and Silver ( Raider Colors! )with hood cowl induction-(Chromed) 396 SS Chevelle. If I could not have that it would be a 1969 426 Hemi Black and Silver Plymouth GTX. Can you say bad ass cars!!!!!!





















Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bad ass cars!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

1998 Porsche 911 Turbo. Last of the air-cooled 911s.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Either this:










Or This


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GNXs are cool.
One of my Grand Prix had a Trans Am 6.6 (400ci) engine in it. Basically the same thing.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

One for the star wars fans


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Grand Nationals are awesome! I used to see them at the track all the time, back when I raced my cars.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

No cars for me, I like bikes more, rather if I could i would love to have a horse and this would be my only transport.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

This with dual super charged 427 side oiler motor...


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

the mans car


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

GO GET EM FISH!!!!!! OWWWWOOOOO!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

66 Chevelle


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

this is my car because i cant drive yet.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

For day to day running about it would have to be this:










For Sundays I would quite like this:


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

1965 GTO .


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

A beautiful Toyota Supra like the one on my profile picture.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I was lucky enough to take this for a quick drive during my recent trip to NZ.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

There's one of those Masers running around the city near where I live. That Ferrari V8 sounds like a wild animal!


----------



## Thule (Feb 4, 2012)

I will need to own a Land rover defender before I die. Would prefer pickup, double cabin. I fancy Subarus as "everyday cars" due to the climate I live in. Would love to drive some old Porsche (boxers are cool!) when i retire, don´t anything posh. One neighbour have a Nissan GT-R, thats a quite nifty little bogger.


----------



## Bezza88 (Feb 22, 2012)

My dream garage would have to contain these:


----------



## RyanRawcliffe (Apr 22, 2011)

- Ford Sierra cosworth Rs500
- Ford Escort RS Cosworth

Both would have to be putting out over 350bhp though.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would have to have an aston martin dbs just for the noise that they make. then i would have a drag racer but also road legal just so that i could annoy people in porsches at traffic lights.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

me fxdbi harley is good enough but if ya talking boxes ill have a range rover overfinch 911 Porsche and a jeep for dossing and shopping if only


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

This:









Or this:


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Dream car eh? Not a car guy but I've like the line of the Corvette Roadster and the new Chargers coming out. As you get older and wider, not necessarily WISER bucket seats and cramped interior are the devil. 

I've gotten by for so long on iron that I can fix, I have no idea what I spend money on. Ugh.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i would have this ,,









or this ,,


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a friend that lived in Houston Texas and his wife had lots of money. He drove some very expensive European cars to work once in awhile and I was impressed. I ask the question of this topic one day and here was his answer. "Bill I like my ford ranger better than any of the the high dollar cars that my wife has". Well you know what, I have driven some very high dollar cars myself (owned by others) and I like my Ford Ranger about as well as anything that I have driven. So for me and money being no problem, I think my dream car would not be a car at all, but a high dollar pickup. -- Tex


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I had a friend that lived in Houston Texas and his wife had lots of money. He drove some very expensive European cars to work once in awhile and I was impressed. I ask the question of this topic one day and here was his answer. "Bill I like my ford ranger better than any of the the high dollar cars that my wife has". Well you know what, I have driven some very high dollar cars myself (owned by others) and I like my Ford Ranger about as well as anything that I have driven. So for me and money being no problem, I think my dream car would not be a car at all, but a high dollar pickup. -- Tex


I'm with you on the pickup Tex. A pimped dodge dakota, ford ranger, toyota tacoma.........or if I wanna think big a ford raptor. But, my current F150 will do.


----------



## acmarauder (Sep 3, 2012)

Mazda 787B or an RX-8 with 4-Rotor swap...


















4-Rotor sound... drool...






Bought my wife an RX-8 for her birthday, driving it is enough to satisfy my needs. Loves me some rotary.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

I always thought this would be the ultimate offroad vehicle. If I had the skill I would build one!


----------

